# Cyanostane Review



## ckcrown84 (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright everyone, just finished up my bottle of Cyanostane by IML.

I used this product as a kickstart for my Test E Cycle and am gonna have to say I enjoyed the ride. 

I did not get BIG off of Cyanostane, not excessively ripped. However I got great pumps in the gym and within four weeks there was observable differences in my physique.

I would definitely recommend this product, and use it again myself. However, I would recommend running it at more than 2 caps a day.

Feel free to check out my log. All details are there, as well as pictures. Log link is in my signature


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 31, 2012)

Posting from my phone I'll check your log later today starting cyanostane myself


Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, Cyanostane is awesome! I'm very prone to holding water, even from "stuff" that's supposed to prevent it. I've run a couple cycles of Cyano and each time it had me hard and vascular within a couple weeks. I do plan on running 3 caps on the next cycle (if I have any $ left after the Arnold).


----------

